

Please stop misusing the word “Luck” - shlomib
http://liordegani.me/2013/07/21/please-stop-misusing-the-word-luck/

======
jeremysmyth
When people tell me I'm lucky, I take it as a compliment they didn't intend.
One of the marks of quality of execution is making something difficult look
easy, and something complex look simple.

"Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity," said Seneca, a
first century dramatist and philosopher. "It takes twenty years to become an
overnight success," said Eddie Cantor, a performer.

When you're doing all of your paddling under the water and all anyone else can
see is graceful movement, you're doing something right. Some people might call
it luck if they know no better; when they do I call that a compliment.

------
smoyer
Many people say "You are so lucky" when what they really mean is "You are so
blessed". The ways in which you are blessed are:

\- Doing something that you love.

\- Not being dependent upon "the man.

\- Having the flexibility that comes with a virtual product.

But as the article states, luck has nothing to do with it and, to some degree,
you have to choose whether you want these blessings or not (there are
downsides too).

~~~
twiceaday
I will never say "blessed" because it heavily implies a religious point of
view. I do not want to associate with that.

